# Best Tack Colors for Each Horse Color?



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Don't have a pic of it, but royal purple looks amazing on red horses (bright chestnuts and bays).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

I have a bay aswell and I think he looks epic in royal blue. I love dressing my horse up in random things. He also looks cool in zebra print and/or lime green


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I think some pintos look awesome in Green










And he looks especially fabulous in darker red











And in light blue











Or black


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

Just had to add- Sky, I love your horse in light blue! (and just your horse's colour in general)


----------



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh my gosh!! This thread just made my night! I have been so frustrated trying to pick a sorrel for my redhead (chestnut) Whiskey. I had forest green and royal blue color things for Drifter, but they werent looking great on Whiskey.

PURPLE!! purple is perfect!!! Thank you Aires!! THANK YOU!!


----------



## Bossco (Aug 31, 2013)

Sky, I COVET your tack, lol! I think my favorite was the red on white but they all look so nice on him!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I like orange on a redhead. And a rather dark teal, depending on character of the horse.


----------



## Bossco (Aug 31, 2013)

Oliveren15 said:


> I have a bay aswell and I think he looks epic in royal blue. I love dressing my horse up in random things. He also looks cool in zebra print and/or lime green


Wow, Olive, that blue looks beautiful on him. 

Your making me wonder if that color would look like that on my mare... She's a bit more redish, but wow, that blue looks so good on him.


----------



## Bossco (Aug 31, 2013)

Photo credit: Laurie showing Western Pleasure 2 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Just ran across this. Not a color I would think of, but it really sets this Bay off.


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

I really like bight on dark, so I do a lot of red for my gelding, and pink and purple for my mare.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I think liver chestnut is the hardest color to match tack to... I have to go with maroon and white.

Loving these photos!


----------



## Bossco (Aug 31, 2013)

Photo credit: <a href="http://www.horsegroomingsupplies.com/horse-forums/pictures-of-your-horses-tacked-up-441045.html" rel="nofollow">www.horsegroomingsupplies.com/horse-forums/pictures-of-yo...</a>


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Since nobody has posted this yet: Hobby Horse Clothing Co. - Shopping

Personally, my buckskin wears purple and dun wears turquoise. As for darker colors, they both look good in navy. The dun also looks good in a dark red.


----------



## Sasalama (Apr 27, 2013)

does anyone know good colours that will go with my grulla?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I guess I didn't realize the link I posted didn't say what it was. It's a color wheel that matches coat colors to tack colors they look best in.

Sasalama, grulla is listed under the "neutrals" group, meaning they usually look good in both the redhead and brunette groups, depending on the rider's preference.


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

Sasalama, I think a light blue or hunter green would look awesome on a grulla


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

I find my sorrel looks really good in royal blue, thus why I have so much of that colour, but my black and white paint I feel I can put anything on him which is nice. Started with an iced baby blue with him but thinking turquoise or purple might be what I collect next.


----------



## Bossco (Aug 31, 2013)

I think your right - you just can't get a wrong color on a black and/or white horse. 

I found some shots of Grulla horses. I wish I had found purple as it would be cool to see if that set them off well, but here's what I did find from people who called their horses Grulla. 









Photo Credit: DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1884984 - One Tuff Bartender


















Photo Credit: <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/cassandras_pictures/5136882205/">www.flickr.com/photos/cassandras_pictures/5136882205/</a>
This gal has a shirt that kinda sets off the horses coat.









Photo Credit: <a href="http://www.equinenow.com/horse-ad-774745" rel="nofollow">www.equinenow.com/horse-ad-774745</a>









Tiny photo, but the periwinkle blue bag hanging off the back of this horse caught my eye.









Photo Credit: <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/logansavage/8436069187/">www.flickr.com/photos/logansavage/8436069187/</a>









Photo Credit: <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/wakiya/3746239624/">www.flickr.com/photos/wakiya/3746239624/</a>
This gals shirt kinda shows what a green would look like on the horse.


Some of the colors look good, some not so much. :wink:


----------



## Aimz (Jul 16, 2013)

I use pink, deep purple, bright blue and black on my buckskin (or maybe she is a smokey brown) and lime green, aqua and brown on the golden buckskin gelding
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I just gotta say that I LOVE having a black and white pinto. He looks good in literally everything I put him in. Right now his English (and trail) colors are red and black, and his western colors are turquoise and tan.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

I started Rikki out in blue, but now he is in purple.


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

My chestnut looks AWESOME in purple - its definitely her colour.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Purple looks great on my dark bay mare.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

As does burgundy/red:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Sorry, one image per post on my iPad... You can see the burgundy padding on the bridle here.


----------



## pgboogie (Apr 7, 2012)

*Turquoise/Teal colors*

I Love love love love turquoise/teal colors! it looks especially well on blue eyed horses. I am (crossing fingers) getting this wonderful little chestnut cowhorse. He's a pretty chestnut color, minimal white. I am hoping my blues will look nice


----------



## TownesThatBigChestnut (Sep 8, 2013)

I like royal and slate blues on Townes, he's a very red chestnut.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## macariska (Oct 10, 2013)

Love this thread!!


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

My buckskin looks awesome in burgundy. She's a rich gold colour, so the contrast is excellent.


----------

